# coxAny member in the willcox AZ area?



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

Its looking like I will be in the willcox area the second week of January chasing couse deer with my bow. I have been down a few times before but its been 6 years since I was there last. We have always consintrated on our deer hunting while down there but have always seen a coyote or 2 and have seen at least 1 lion per trip and on one trip we seen 3 lions. I have never done any calling in the area and i'm wondering how many dogs are in the country. I'm assuming it would be a great area to do some calling just wondering if there is any member with some experience in the area. Also we have ran into a coatimundi or 2 down there and i'm curious to if a person could call them in? The last time we were there I believe they were considered to be small game, although my memory may not be correct. I havent been on the state website yet this year to double check anything though. I actually think I am more excited to come down and call coyotes and hope to find a coatimundi as I am to come chase deer!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

JT Killough lives in Wilcox I believe. Drop a pm to him.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

youngdon said:


> JT Killough lives in Wilcox I believe. Drop a pm to him.


Thank you


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

You can hunt and call coyote most anywhere around the Willcox area. Some good calling areas would be north of Willcox toward Bonita, and east of Willcox toward Bowie. I imagine you kinda know that area, as it skirts the Chiricahuas. Lots of dogs and a few cats. Couti's are legal to shoot during the season, that being open in January, and you can only take one Couti per year. What area in NE Utah are you from? I spend a bit of time there in the 70's/80's.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

JTKillough said:


> You can hunt and call coyote most anywhere around the Willcox area. Some good calling areas would be north of Willcox toward Bonita, and east of Willcox toward Bowie. I imagine you kinda know that area, as it skirts the Chiricahuas. Lots of dogs and a few cats. Couti's are legal to shoot during the season, that being open in January, and you can only take one Couti per year. What area in NE Utah are you from? I spend a bit of time there in the 70's/80's.


I live in the Uintah basin. I pulled up a map and refreshed my memory of exactly where we are going and we will be about 25 west of willcox. What area of Utah were you in?


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

I lived in Evanston, for a few weeks...


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

azpredatorhunter said:


> I lived in Evanston, for a few weeks...


I lived there for a while as just a young pup.


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Duchesne, all through high school.


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

JTKillough said:


> Duchesne, all through high school.


Small world huh? I'm in vernal.


----------

